# Patio Door External Security Shutters



## IDB01 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi
Can anyone recommend a supplier of external security shutters suitable for patio doors please. The measurements are roughly 2390mm x 2090mm. The property is a ground floor apartment in the Mar Menor area north of Cartagena, Murcia. A local contact has quoted 900 euros but I would be interested if anyone has found them cheaper. I am enquiring for a friend who has the property.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

that's a good price supplied & fitted.


----------



## IDB01 (Apr 12, 2013)

gus-lopez
Thanks for your feedback. I would be interested if any other member has purchased security shutters for patio doors and what general prices they experienced.
Regards
Ian


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

IDB01 said:


> gus-lopez
> Thanks for your feedback. I would be interested if any other member has purchased security shutters for patio doors and what general prices they experienced.
> Regards
> Ian


I have security shutters on the patio doors. I can't remember how much they were, but they are not cheap. The shutters are made from interlocking metal and are very heavy. They are so heavy, you need a very strong electric motor to pull them up. We also have two windows the same. The shutters for the patio doors were okay to begin with, but we are having problems with their alignment at the moment. 
One thing to bear in mind with these shutters. If you have a power failure and they are closed, you can't open them. If in an unlikely problem you had a fire, if the patio doors are an escape exit, it is something to ponder on.


----------



## soldintime (Apr 7, 2014)

I had a fire with power failure in a house with electric shutters every where.

It is dark as hell (04:00 in the morning) and the only escape was the front door.

Very scary that we all got out alive.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Even if you have shutters you really need lockable metal doors in front.
The shutters on their own are easy to bypass; you don't need to lift them , just put a crow-bar in the side track & prise them out.The aluminium ones just fold up & the side track flattens out & once you can access with your hands you can rip the whole side out.
Same goes for the window ones except they are harder being a shorter width , & so have less give in them.
Patio door shutters should only be looked upon as keeping the light out & a set of steel lockable reja doors should be fitted in front with a minimum of 3 locking points.
I can't think of anyone around here with patio doors & shutters who does not have a set of steel doors in front of them.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

We have neighbors who had only shutters on their patio door, and robbers broke into their house through the shutters not once but twice. The neighbors finally caved and got iron grating, which they had wanted to avoid.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Even if you have shutters you really need lockable metal doors in front.
> The shutters on their own are easy to bypass; you don't need to lift them , just put a crow-bar in the side track & prise them out.The aluminium ones just fold up & the side track flattens out & once you can access with your hands you can rip the whole side out.
> Same goes for the window ones except they are harder being a shorter width , & so have less give in them.
> Patio door shutters should only be looked upon as keeping the light out & a set of steel lockable reja doors should be fitted in front with a minimum of 3 locking points.
> I can't think of anyone around here with patio doors & shutters who does not have a set of steel doors in front of them.


Let's be honest, there isn't a damn thing you can do to stop a determined burglar, all you can do is put more obstacles in the way. If someone wants to get in, they will, but make it more difficult and make it so difficult, they must make a racket to get in. Most burglars are looking for an easy quick get in and get out.


----------



## IDB01 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies, I will pass on the comments and feedback on the observations of the effectiveness of shutters. Ian


----------

